# Trail steaks



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Who has a good jerky recipe that they are willing to share? Im just lookin for something basic, nothing too extreme.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I would try the UWN search engine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

90redryder said:


> ...............jerky recipe................basic...........


meat strips
soy sauce brown sugar black pepper
soak 2 days
dry it

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

meat strips
Worcestershire sauce brown sugar black pepper
soak 2 days
dry it

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

meat strips
favorite BBQ sauce
soak 2 days
dry it

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

meat strips
any one of the million different marinades found on the grocer's shelf 
soak 2 days
dry it

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Goob. Do you need a snickers bar?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I put my soy sauce and worcestershire both in TOGETHER..........:mrgreen:
I prefer Milky way myself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Sheesh Goob. Do you need a snickers bar?


leev me lone
bildn cook book 4 texters

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What my esteemed collegue from Evingston was trying to say, is that there are several discussions and recipes in the recipe section. We've had an on-going discussion about ground meat jerky, where Ol' Goob has shared detailed recipes and pictures and techniques that are most helpful. This recipe section is Goob's castle. Think of him as Wyomin's version of Julia Child and Paula Deen all wrapped up in coveralls and a beard. Granted, he makes things out of animal guts, but that is the charm. 

As for my own recommendation for making jerky, I like the high country seasoning mixes you can find at Cabelas, Sportsmans, Wal-mart, and most grocery stores. I do ground meat jerky most of the time any more. I got a little $100 grinder from Cabelas a few years ago and love that thing (There is also a thread reviewing $100 grinders that is quite helpful). I enjoy just getting whatever lean roast is on sale at the grocery store and making a batch of jerky. 

Anyway, best of luck. Take a gander through some of the threads we've had on that and you'll find some great help.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> What my esteemed collegue from Evingston was trying to say, is that there are several discussions and recipes in the recipe section. We've had an on-going discussion about ground meat jerky, where Ol' Goob has shared detailed recipes and pictures and techniques that are most helpful. This recipe section is Goob's castle. Think of him as Wyomin's version of Julia Child and Paula Deen all wrapped up in coveralls and a beard. Granted, he makes things out of animal guts, but that is the charm.
> 
> As for my own recommendation for making jerky, I like the high country seasoning mixes you can find at Cabelas, Sportsmans, Wal-mart, and most grocery stores. I do ground meat jerky most of the time any more. I got a little $100 grinder from Cabelas a few years ago and love that thing (There is also a thread reviewing $100 grinders that is quite helpful). I enjoy just getting whatever lean roast is on sale at the grocery store and making a batch of jerky.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck. Take a gander through some of the threads we've had on that and you'll find some great help.


Let me tell ya, that *GaryFish* knows jerky....but no, that's really not what I'm trying to stay. Killing a stinky 400" bull elk is simple; all ya need is a wheeler and a .338 Lapua with a $2500 scope. Makin' gormet jerky outta that old bull is complicated and writing about it even more so. :grin:

Top of the page!! I should put up a picture; I mean, what's more exciting than a jerky picture?

Uh....I got this new coffee, Yuba Unleaded or something like that. I'm thinkin' 7 scoops is way too many.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it Goob! Here you up and Top of Page it! Well played my WHY-homing brother. Well Played.


----------

